# Yay! Sold a buck.



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Some of you guys may remember my boy Jude. Well as he grew up I babied him and made a pet out of him. Big mistake because at a year old he was rearing up and wanting to play. Not a good situation but he only did it to me...I guess because I was the one who made such a pet out of him. And since Ken and I had gone out and bought Earl who is an all around superior buck, Jude just wouldn't get to do much work around here.

A man who is interested in commercial goats came out yesterday to look at him. I didn't get to meet him but Ken said he was a nice guy. In fact he stayed several hours to talk. For some reason buyers for my animals always want to come out the few weekends I am actually up at school.  He ended up buying him and now Jude will have lots of girlfriends.

Here is a picture of him from a month back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is handsome.....congrats on selling him........ :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful man - CONGRATS on the sale


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is beautiful. Don't you hate that when you think you are just babying them, and that turns around and bites you? We did that with one of my favorite bucks ever, but he just to be to mean, all because of us.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations, he is beautiful. Don't you hate that when you think you are just babying them, and that turns around and bites you? We did that with one of my favorite bucks ever, but he just to be to mean, all because of us.


Yeah, I learned my lesson. And all I wanted was a tame goat. 

Thank everyone for your compliments!


----------

